# Warning indicator



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Ask them what the code is that is stored in the system. I cannot see the light well enough to tell what is is anyways.

Judging by your choice of words and spelling, I assume you have a non-US Cruze. If so, read the first post here: Fix my Cruze!!!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The outline of a vehicle with a spanner(wrench) inside it, is the service vehicle light. This indicates an issue with a vehicle system not typically emissions related. A proper full vehicle scan of all the modules is required to be able to assess and diagnose an issue. These are typically lighting and electrical related issues.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Learn something new every day.

What does the vehicle outline with a padlock on it mean?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

That's the security/theft deterrent.


----------

